# Slicker brush



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

For Freeway 1976


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Derek,
eah.. thats what I'm using on Beamer.. I thought it was called a pin brush? lol..

Ryan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ryan, I am not going to be around much this weekend but I am going to check tonight to see about Mango!! I am praying and thinking good thoughts!!

Come home Mango:cheer2: Come home Mango:cheer2: 

Laurie


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I thinking good thoughts for Mango too! I hope he checks out A-ok at the vets! :cheer2: 

The picture I see is a "slicker brush". I was told to get this type of brush when I got my Shepherd mix. Most Hav breeders I spoke with said to avoid the slicker brush because it damaged the hair :mullet: and to get a "pin brush" instead. I'll try to include a pic of a pin brush here...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh yes......just say no :nono: to slicker brushes
say Hello ::wave: to greyhound comb and pin brush :becky:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I was told that the pin brush would break the hair. I will try the pin brush and see what happens. I will also send a note to the Breeder and find out from her. I could have sworn that she said to use the slicker brush. After I have brushed Radar with it his hair comes out sooo soft that I can't see it being harmful to his coat. Hmm....:suspicious: I will have to see..

Derek


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Gotta agree with Julie. I used a slicker brush for a while on capote and thought it did an AWESOME job. ...till I used the greyhound comb my mom has for my cats and almost pulled all his fur out getting out the matts that the slicker brush never found. I went to the petstore and bought one immediately after that.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I got a little slicker brush for the feet and I really like that but I was told that slicker brushes are easier but break all the hair. I use a chris christensen (sp?) pin brush on Dora that I really like. Spray her down with the ice and ice first and go crazy. Then we eventually get to using the comb which finds more tanlges! I have been doing a lot better keeping up on it and her coat is growing better!

Amanda


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I use a greyhound comb and pin brush on Dusty. Our breeder recommended a slicker only for fluffing her feet.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

radar_jones said:


> I was told that the pin brush would break the hair.
> 
> Derek


I was told to get a pin brush--NOT with the little balls on the ends, like the ones that were popular in the 70's! Remember how the plastic tips would come off? The nicer pin brushes have polished tips to be sure they glide through the hairs without breakage. Chris Christensen is supposed to be good--but they're pretty expensive! :wof: There are others out there a bit less expen$ive than those. :thumb:


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

I use the slicker brush (the ones in the first picture) only for mats. It's really helping a lot. Banzei doesn't like it when I brush with this one and I think it breaks the hair more easily.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

*Slicker brush vs pin brush*

When I first started showing Marya, my breeder sat me down to give me a grooming lecture. I was told to throw away the slicker brush, it only gives them split ends. Use the greyhound comb to destroy mats, and a small flea comb to comb under the eyes. To get rid of mats you first spray conditioner on the mat, use any leave in conditioner, Ice on Ice works well but there are some designed for horses that also work well, then (I know a handler who uses Pantene) pull the mat apart with your fingers very gently then comb tiny sections with the front of the comb used to gradually cut through the mat. It takes time but it is worth it when you see the lovely coat. To brush use a nice pin brush. Chris C. is expensive but it will last you for years, and the dogs love to be brushed with this type of brush, I think the slicker brush is too harsh for their skin. Best of luck, Paula


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*brushes*



ama0722 said:


> I got a little slicker brush for the feet and I really like that but I was told that slicker brushes are easier but break all the hair. *I use a chris christensen (sp?) pin brush on Dora that I really like*.
> Amanda


A friend had one so I tried it and Oliver loves it.I could just keep brushing him with it. He really seems to like it and relaxes. (he never did with other brushes or combs) :cheer2:I got a small size chris christensen brush that day.
Sally


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Where do you get that brand of pin brush??


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I got mine at the dog show but here is the website (I think)
http://www.chrissystems.com/brushes.htm


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Do you remember which particular "style" you bought?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Brush*



Doggie Nut said:


> Do you remember which particular "style" you bought?


Not really but it is small and has a black handle with #27 on it.
Hope that helps
Sally


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Sally!


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

*Pin Brush*

Dear Doggie Nut,
I went to the chrissystems website. I want you to know that the ones with the wood handles work equally as well as the solid brass. I own both (I'm quite the shopper):biggrin1: The 20 mm brush works well when the coat is shorter, but as it grows I use the 27 mm oblong brush. The shape doesn't really matter it's about personal preference.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I recently purchased the "#1 All Systems" pin brush. The size designed for "Toy Dogs" I love it. It is less expensive than the C. Christensen. I also use a "Greyhound" comb. Never use a slicker.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I have been using a Les Poochs 'slicker' brush. This what they claim:

"Les Poochs Brush System 
A breakthrough in brush technology, these flexible headed brushes glide through the toughest of mats WITHOUT damage to your pet's coat. Ergonomically designed to reduce strain to the arm and wrist alleviating Repetitive Motion Syndrome (R.M.S). Available in two sizes: Regular for dogs 2 LBS to 40 LBS, and wide for dogs 40 LBS and up."

I was reading about this in a groomer forum & the groomers kept raving about this brush, so i decided to get it($$). I have to say i LOVE this brush. It can go thru a severe mat & i dont find any damage to his coat. I have pin brushes, combs, etc...and i find that brush is the best for really tough mats. I have been amazed at some of the mats i have been able to brush out. No, i dont work for the company. THey just have great products. http://www.lespoochs.com/
But everyones preferences are different.
Just my opinion.:biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I did the same thing, walk around the dog shows and find the cheapest vendor. Hey if you tell them other vendors have it for $X they usually beat it  

Mine is also a 27 

I need to get some new combs though! There are lots of summer shows we are going to and can probably spend a lot more money!

Amanda


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*How do I find out when and if dog shows near me?*

I would love to go to one sometime....

I did see there's an agility show coming up at the 4-H near here. I might go to that.

Trish


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

OK, I googled greyhound comb and found that they are very expensive. But, there are greyhound "style" combs available. It seems that there are a variety of greyhound combs as well. So, what is recommended? I bought one of those combs that rotates and that works OK, but Izzy is starting to matt now and if the greyhound comb works better, I thought I'd look into one. I'm like this with a recipe....I have to know exactly how much to put in, not approximately! :frusty: Thanks.:biggrin1:


----------

